# Prewar Schwinn cycle truck?!



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry for the bad pics.

Rear facing dropouts!

Everything screams prewar.

Guard, crank and sprocket.....original?

What about the rack?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you have a bit off a mix of parts.  Rack and chainring not original.  Front end parts look original.  Looks like a nice razor stem.  BArs and grips came later. Can't see enough of the seat to tell.  All cool stuff.


----------



## REC (Oct 4, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> Rear facing dropouts!
> 
> ...




Serial number?

Guard and sprocket are not proper for the bike, but are era correct.
Rack looks like one from another brand, had similar rack on a Cleveland welding bike. 
Crank is questionable, possibly correct - it is stepped for a chainguard.

More photos!!!

Looks like the beginning of another addiction....

REC


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 4, 2014)

H63382



rec said:


> serial number?
> 
> Guard and sprocket are not proper for the bike, but are era correct.
> Rack looks like one from another brand, had similar rack on a cleveland welding bike.
> ...


----------



## REC (Oct 4, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> H63382




Looks like it fits in '41 Based on other serial numbers near that one.
Pretty cool..
REC


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 4, 2014)

*my prewar cycle truck*

you can use this for comparison


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 5, 2014)

The Cycle Trucks didn't come with a rear rack so any rack would be incorrect. 
The seat looks to be a Mesinger which would be correct.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 5, 2014)

Got it home. Did a little cleaning.


----------



## REC (Oct 5, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Got it home. Did a little cleaning.




Looks better. That rear fender needs some love... 
Is it a deception or is that thing kind of purple??

Looks like you're gonna be doin' some more work! Nice start.

REC


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 5, 2014)

REC said:


> Looks better. That rear fender needs some love...
> Is it a deception or is that thing kind of purple??
> 
> Looks like you're gonna be doin' some more work! Nice start.
> ...




It's an old repaint in burgundy.

It was done well considering the man who owned the bike growing up was later a spray paint rep. 

When he was a kid he used it on a paper route. Then, I guess, he tried to restore it to the original Schwinn maroon.

There's no sign of the original color because he stripped the painted parts to the bare metal then primed and painted.

Probably going to leave it this color.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 8, 2014)

Made a few corrections.

Swapped the chainring to a Schwinn.

Painted the bike a more classic cycle truck color. Then distressed the paint. 
Metallic purple just wasn't doing it for me.

Installed a new piece of plywood and stained it.

Then gave it a cleaning and re-greasing from top to bottom.

Overall, This is turning out to be a nice bike.

I'd like to hunt down a panel, guard, decal set and badge if anyone has anything.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice TRUCK! One of these is on my short list of keepers. Just haven't round the right one yet.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice job with the yellow.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 9, 2014)

Much improved.   Looks great!


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 10, 2014)

Killer 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

